# Internet and LAN from different places.



## adripillo (Nov 21, 2012)

Hello, I am here again to ask you if it is possible to use a connection from a cell phone to "work" on Internet and my internal network for the work only, in this way:
I have a cellphone that has a change of become a "moden" using USB and get Internet from there.
My question is, can I use the phone to get Internet and at same time work inside a normal LAN?. Thanks again.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2012)

adripillo said:
			
		

> My question is, can I use the phone to get Internet and at same time work inside a normal LAN?


Yes, that's possible.


----------



## adripillo (Nov 21, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Yes, that's possible.



Can you help me with that? What I need to do?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2012)

You don't have to do anything, the LAN will be directly connected so routing is automatically taken care of. Anything that's not directed to the LAN will get send to the default gateway, which is set by your internet connection.


----------



## adripillo (Nov 21, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You don't have to do anything, the LAN will be directly connected so routing is automatically taken care of. Anything that's not directed to the LAN will get send to the default gateway, which is set by your internet connection.



Ok, as soon as I install the "RC3" version I will test it and I will tell you. Once again  thanks so much for your time SirDice.


----------

